# i need help with starcraft campaign editor!



## Thomas94 (May 20, 2008)

Does the starcraft campaign editor work on Mac? whenever i click on the icon for the campaign editor, it says that an unexpected error occurred and i can't open the program.


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 22, 2008)

What version of Mac OS are you running?


----------



## cherryq (Jun 25, 2008)

It doesn't work for me either. Help?


----------



## qmega (Jul 3, 2008)

The problem is that the game itself has a carbon version, but the StarEdit app is only available as a classic app, and Blizzard unfortunately has no plans to crate a carbon version.  If you have an Intel mac, or have Leopard, or both, the classic environment is no longer supported.  I have this problem, and still have not found a fix other then running it on windows using a virtual machine.  At least I can be pretty sure that SCII will come with a carbon version for its campaign editor, when it comes out.


----------

